# A lamb is born!



## Jyn (Apr 13, 2015)

Im so excited- we had our first American Blackbelly lamb born around an hour ago! She hasn't passed her afterbirth so Im looking up information on it... but some pictures!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jyn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks! Im still trying to figure out how long before they pass the afterbirth? Im not sure if she has a twin in there but I am not sure what to do if she doesnt pass the afterbirth in a good period of time?
Ive had 8 kids myself and things are a little different for me! HAHA!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 13, 2015)

It can take quite awhile, several hours. If she is up, caring for the lamb, interested in food then she's probably done.


----------



## Jyn (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay, there was quite a bulging sac after the lamb was born so I wasnt sure if that was the beginning of #2? I posted the image in another thread.
I went back out and she is up and having what seems like sparatic contractions that makes her make a belching sort of sound, but Im not seeing anything actually starting to pass- its just the hanging membrane.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 13, 2015)

Not sure, twins generally follow closely. If there is progress let her be. I have yet had to help my pds who have a lot of abb in them.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 13, 2015)

very nice


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats and welcome from Ohio!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!  Has she passed the afterbirth now?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

I echo the others by saying Congratulations!!! Cute lamb!  Did she end up having twins?
Welcome to BYH!


----------

